# Swedish open 2010!



## coinman (Jul 17, 2010)

*Welcome to attend Swedish open 2010! *

Its fairly cheap to fly here with Ryan Air from many countries. 
We have a really nice venue and you can stay at the venue for a very low price sins it owned by a cuber! A bed in a double room is about 20€ a night, a bed in a dormitory is about 10€. The venue is a small conference center in the countryside near the city of Uppsala, not to far from Stockholm. 

For more info se: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SwedishOpen2010

And: http://apelgam.se/Rubik/SM2010/?lang=ENG

The venue: http://www.wattholma-kursgard.se/


----------



## Shortey (Jul 17, 2010)

Hm.. interesting.


----------



## coinman (Jul 17, 2010)

In your case Norwegian air or train


----------



## Shortey (Jul 17, 2010)

It's a bit far away, but I'll have to check out the train prices.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone know whether it's easy to get to the venue from Vasteras or Svatska airports?


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Svatska?



Is that Skavsta?

Skavsta, there is a bus from there to Stockholm, then local train from Stockholm to Uppsala and from there another local train to the Venue (total 200 km)

Västerås is much better because there is a bus directly from there to Uppsala and then from there the local train to the venue (total 100 km)

Arlanda is the best option because that is not far from Uppsala (total 60 km)


----------



## coinman (Jul 18, 2010)

Both this airports are about 100 km from Stockholm so you can easily walk  Ryan air always lands a 100 km or more from everything  

No seriously, there's buses to Stockholm and from Stockholm there's trains to Uppsala. Most likely someone can pick you up in Stockholm or in Uppsala depending on when you arrive if you decide to go.

Edit:
I didn't se that my brother already replayed, i wrote this a few hoers ago and forgot to click the post bottom. So if he is right there is a bus from Västerås.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 19, 2010)

Ye, sure, the 804 : http://www.ul.se/Global/Tidtabeller_pdf/RegionS2010/S804.pdf


----------



## Shortey (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone have room for 3 (perhaps 4?) awesome norwegian dudes to stay during the comp?


----------



## coinman (Jul 21, 2010)

I might have some room but i'm not 100 % sure i will be at home when the competition takes place (but maybe 95 %). I also live about 85 km from the venue so i might also stay there over the competition to save some time in the morning, i hate getting up early 

After al a bed in a dorm is only 100 SEK or a if you want to bring a tent it's only 50. If you arrive on the thursday i can for sure host you to friday if i'm at home. 

Hope you can come, it will be a great competition!


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2010)

This might be my first competition I go to


----------



## Shortey (Aug 15, 2010)

What's the closest train station?
Also if there are any people in Stockholm that are going by car, is there any chance you could pick me up?


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 16, 2010)

Morten said:


> What's the closest train station?
> Also if there are any people in Stockholm that are going by car, is there any chance you could pick me up?



Depends, if you come from Oslo by train it will be Stockholm central... But there you can change for one that takes you to Uppsala and from there it is a local train that stops a few km from the venue.

Do you know when you arrive in Stockholm? My brother will probably pick me up on his way and I live in Stockholm, Lid will probably also go with us because he lives between me and the brother but besides that (him) it is probably a spare seat in the car that you can use 

(probalys because I can't say for sure because I did not talk to Tommy about this matter yet, I'm just guessing =)


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 21, 2010)

Rob Yau and I have registered  Very excited about coming to Scandinavia for the first time


----------



## joey (Aug 21, 2010)

Johannes signed up? O_O


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 21, 2010)

@ Daniel, nice, so far we only had Joey from the U.K. before (and DHJ from ST of course but he didn't compeate). We look forward to see you and Robert here =)

edit: BTW; Gunnar is handling the registrations and he is away to Oslo this weekend, it will not be updated until he is back home again.

@ Joey, first time he is in a comp abroad!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2010)

Are there going to be any puzzles available for sale? I'm particularly looking for another blue/pink type F, dayan guhong, QJ 4x4x4, and possibly a few others. 

I have a white type F (clone) DIY kit that I'm willing to trade for something (It's basically brand new, and hasn't been assembled)


----------



## coinman (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know if there will be any puzzles for sale. It depends on if any dealer will come or if someone has something up for trade or sale.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 22, 2010)

It will be, several cubers bring spare cubes nowdays, people buy extras just to have a few to sell at the comps...


----------



## Gunnar (Aug 23, 2010)

I've ordered 10 GuHongs and 10 A5:s which will be for sale, also lots of stickers for 2x2-5x5, pyra, mega and sq-1. Other than that I will not have stuff for sale, I'm not sure about others.

Also, I've descided to set a limit of 80 people in the competition, so at the moment there's room for 25 more people. If you wanna register after the limit is reach, I'll have to check if the schedule allows for it.

I can also tell that ALL competitors will get a cube-related prize.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2010)

Are all of the GuHongs the same colour or are there a few colours to choose from? 

Also, will it be first come, first served based at the competition or can I reserve 1 or 2 guhongs right now?


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 24, 2010)

joey said:


> Johannes signed up? O_O



O_O


----------



## Shortey (Aug 24, 2010)

Johannes91 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Johannes signed up? O_O
> ...



I'm too new to know who Johannes is. oO


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 24, 2010)

That guy who's fast at rubik's snake is basically how I know him 

Also we've battled on Ryan Heise's multiplayer simulator many times, a few years ago


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 24, 2010)

Morten, you are a noob not knowing Johannes 

He is (was?) the fastest Petrus user in the world, and as Rob says, he long held the UWR for Snake (but I think Kadir is better nowdays)... 

Besides that a good bit of cubing related programming and websites.

Really nice to see you are comming Johannes 

BTW: not to mention he took the 3x3x3 NR from Anssi, (that took it back later, but now Ville has got it)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 24, 2010)

noobs


----------



## Gunnar (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey!

Just wanna tell you guys that ALL participants will get a cube prize. 

(at least if the postal service don't mess up the shipping )


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 24, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> I can also tell that ALL competitors will get a cube-related prize.





Gunnar said:


> Hey!
> 
> Just wanna tell you guys that ALL participants will get a cube prize.
> 
> (at least if the postal service don't mess up the shipping )



Nice propaganda! The more times you tell people something, the more they'll believe it!

It's very fun with so many non-Swedes too. Let's hope that the competition will raise everyones (or just my!) performances.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 1, 2010)

Could anyone possibly give Rob and I a place to stay on the Sunday-Monday night? We are flying back from Stockholm Vasteras on the Monday at 15:30 and there is no option to stay at the venue after the competition. Anywhere that makes it easy(ish) to get to the airport the next day would be fantastic.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 1, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Could anyone possibly give Rob and I a place to stay on the Sunday-Monday night? We are flying back from Stockholm Vasteras on the Monday at 15:30 and there is no option to stay at the venue after the competition. Anywhere that makes it easy(ish) to get to the airport the next day would be fantastic.



http://apelgam.se/Rubik/SM2010/?lang=ENG


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 1, 2010)

Morten said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Could anyone possibly give Rob and I a place to stay on the Sunday-Monday night? We are flying back from Stockholm Vasteras on the Monday at 15:30 and there is no option to stay at the venue after the competition. Anywhere that makes it easy(ish) to get to the airport the next day would be fantastic.
> ...


We've already booked for the night before and the night in the middle of the competition at that place (the venue), but Gunnar says that we can't stay there after the competition on Sunday, which is what I was trying to explain above. Sorry if I wasn't clear before, but I think our problem still stands...


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there is room in my brothers house, that is located along the track between Stockholm and Västerås.

Problem is that the trains runs in a good 130 kmh when they are passing and the nearest stop is ~15 km away... but that is solveable I guess...


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well if you could put us up for the night that would be amazing. But yeah, we might need a lift to the station in the morning because I'd rather no run 15km.


----------



## coinman (Sep 2, 2010)

You can stay at my house, on the sofa or in my guest house, no problem. If your flight departure at 15.30 you can either go to Västerås by bus from stockholm or if i can find a errand to go there (not at al impossible) i can drive you there. 

When do you arrive to sweden? If you go by bus to Stockholm and if it fits my schedule it's possible i can pick you up when i drive to the venue on friday. 
I have a double room there as well sins it's a bit far for me to go back and forward between the competition days.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 2, 2010)

coinman said:


> You can stay at my house, on the sofa or in my guest house, no problem. If your flight departure at 15.30 you can either go to Västerås by bus from stockholm or if i can find a errand to go there (not at al impossible) i can drive you there.
> 
> When do you arrive to sweden? If you go by bus to Stockholm and if it fits my schedule it's possible i can pick you up when i drive to the venue on friday.
> I have a double room there as well sins it's a bit far for me to go back and forward between the competition days.


Thanks a lot - sounds like an offer I'll take as long as Rob agrees to it  Would be nice to see a bit of the Swedish capital as well. I'm happy to take the bus to the airport as long as it isn't outrageously expensive! Would we book it in advance? We arrive at Vasteras at 14:25 on Friday. We planned to get a bus to Uppsala and then a short train to near the venue.


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 2, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > You can stay at my house, on the sofa or in my guest house, no problem. If your flight departure at 15.30 you can either go to Västerås by bus from stockholm or if i can find a errand to go there (not at al impossible) i can drive you there.
> ...



If our schedule's matching, we have two seats available in car from Uppsala to Vattholma on saturday morning!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> If our schedule's matching, we have two seats available in car from Uppsala to Vattholma on saturday morning!


Thanks, but we've already got accomodation booked at the venue for Friday night


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 2, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm happy to take the bus to the airport as long as it isn't outrageously expensive! Would we book it in advance?



No, I don't think it's needed, and I think the train is at least a faster ride. The train you can board in Bålsta that is 15 km from Tommy's house, but also in Stockhom city, that is 30 km in the other direction, a local train goes there and that is some 2-3 km away. The local train has it's end stop in Bålsta so that is also an option for getting to there.

Local train to Stockholm is ~5 Euro, Stockholm-Västerås ~15 Euro, a little cheaper from Bålsta but not much.


----------



## coinman (Sep 3, 2010)

There is no need to take a train to Västerås, i'm sure there is direct buses from the city terminal in stockholm to this airport (the train doesn't stop close to the airport anyway as far as i know.)

Do you have a phone number to anyone who is at the venue friday afternoon? It's not far from Vattholma but i think to far for walking  
Bo-Göran who owns the venue is also willing to pick up people from Vattholma train station. You will find the phone number down below on this webpage http://www.wattholma-kursgard.se/hittahit.php Don't forget to take away the first zero in the number and ad the swedish country code 0046 or +46.


----------



## Doughnut (Sep 3, 2010)

Ahh great, I live in Sweden =) I am so glad you made this thread so that people from other contries can come and have some fun =) Im soo looking forward to it! ;D


----------



## coinman (Sep 7, 2010)

I quote Gunnar her so no one will miss this info. 
"I forgot one thing in the info mail. If you have booked a single- or 
double bed room, you have to bring you own bed linen / sleeping bag. 
It's not included."


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 10, 2010)

Yay! The Danish Vikings will be taking Sweden later today


----------



## Shortey (Sep 10, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> Yay! The Danish Vikings will be taking Sweden later today



THERE WERE NO DANISH VIKINGS. JUST WANNABES-VIKINGS!


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 10, 2010)

YOU ARE WRONG, THE COOL VIKINGS WERE ALL DANES!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 10, 2010)

Wasn't Norway just the northern part of Denmark really  

Where the reindeers and their shepherds lived


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 10, 2010)

Good luck to everyone by the way. Hope all will be fun.


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 10, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> YOU ARE WRONG, THE COOL VIKINGS WERE ALL DANES!



Then I assume that you haven't read "Röde Orm"? He was a coool viking!


----------



## joey (Sep 11, 2010)

Daniel Sheppard FMC 29 and 4BLD 9:35.

Rob Yau 46 avg and 41 single O parity.

Morten sub-11 avg in first round.

All I know so far.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 12, 2010)

joey said:


> Daniel Sheppard FMC 29 and 4BLD 9:35.
> 
> Rob Yau 46 avg and 41 single O parity.
> 
> ...



How sub-11? 

Funny, sub-11 is almost top-30.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 12, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Sheppard FMC 29 and 4BLD 9:35.
> ...



10.96 I think..


----------



## Shortey (Sep 13, 2010)

Lololol i failed everything cept 3x3 first round


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 13, 2010)

Morten you should try to look at the PLL *before* you stop the timer 

I made PB's in 3x3 average that was a low 27 (using columns first) and 2x2 single/average (CLL) 4.91 NL and 6.4 average. The only events I did practice before the comp.


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 13, 2010)

Beware of Mygg!


----------



## Shortey (Sep 13, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> Beware of Mygg!



The Mygg is very dangerous. But as long as you have a kamelåså, everythings fine!


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 13, 2010)

I found a method for the 2x3x3 with a ring in it ("Crazy domino"?) on my way home. Any one else, who want to trade methods and algs?


----------



## Stini (Sep 13, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> I found a method for the 2x3x3 with a ring in it ("Crazy domino"?) on my way home. Any one else, who want to trade methods and algs?



I haven't spent much time on the puzzle, so I don't really have a complete method, but my approach is to leave the centers last. I don't have many pure center algs but (M' U2 M U2)3 is probably the most useful one I'm aware of (actually Johannes came up with that one during our trip). The other algs I know are something stupid like first doing H-perm (the MU-alg, doesn't affect centers which is nice) and then solve it with (R2 U2)3 (F2 U2)3. Also you can do T-perm and solve it mirrored and it affects some centers.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 13, 2010)

Stini said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > I found a method for the 2x3x3 with a ring in it ("Crazy domino"?) on my way home. Any one else, who want to trade methods and algs?
> ...



Rob and I spent our whole journey home figuring out what on earth was going on, and then found some algs for it. We might create a thread on it sometime. Basically we did domino solve and then really silly long algs for centres (like sexy x 15). The crazy thing is that the alg's effect varies depending on which side you do it on, so we figured some of that too

EDIT: Btw, does anyone have the FMC scramble? I have my solution, but no scramble (yes I know I can do it backwards, but I'd rather have the real thing!)


----------



## Lid (Sep 13, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> EDIT: Btw, does anyone have the FMC scramble? I have my solution, but no scramble (yes I know I can do it backwards, but I'd rather have the real thing!)



(R2 B2 R B2 R') (B2 R' F2 D2 U2) (F2 R' F' L' B2) (U L2 D B' L2) R2 (21f)


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lid said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Btw, does anyone have the FMC scramble? I have my solution, but no scramble (yes I know I can do it backwards, but I'd rather have the real thing!)
> ...


Thanks. Solution is in FMC Thread for anyone interested


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 13, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Stini said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...



There seems to be at least a small interest, so I'll start a new thread with my guide/method. Don't read it if you want to solve it by yourself (Which of course always is the most fun!)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=453715#post453715


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 14, 2010)

Let's start the "did you know?"s...

DYK:

-what is a Kamelåså?
-not practising side events that much can be a good thing?
-Johannes is such a stepmaniac? (It was funny to see him miss an easy step )
-according to Daniel Bajer, my name is pronounced: "Rawbert Yeaoo"?
-Daniel Sheppard probably broke the UWR for swapping two stacked cups around with one hand in a time of around 0.50 seconds I think it was?
-You would have not wanted to be in the 444 finals? I think many people got 4 or 5 solves with OLL parity. Simon managed to get 5/5 OLL parities and 4/5 PLL parities! 
-"Crazy Domino " is really crazy?
-Daniel Sheppard's BLD results are a joke? 3 DNFs for 333 first round, one success in 444 BLD and 555 BLD and also 7/11 for multi BLD. 
-Frank's fingers are rather strong?
-He apparently managed to do an E perm in 0.66 seconds?
-Joar Mellström is going to be the next Fell-leeks?
-Frank: fffffk
-Daniel B: fffffok
-Frank: fffffk, Daniel B: fffffok
-Frank: fffk, Daniel B: fffok, Frank: fffk, Daniel B: fffok
-fffkfffokfffkfffokfffkfffokfffkfffokfffkfffok!

more to follow later...


----------



## Shack (Sep 14, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Let's start the "did you know?"s...
> 
> DYK:
> 
> ...



- it was 50 degrees + in the venue..
- because we couldnt open the windows
- because there were mosquiteoes everywhere
- Robert got my clock for a type F
- Me and Daniel likes invisible pingpong  (Frank: fffffk, Daniel B: fffffok)
- I got a 51 avg in OH
- Morten is very bad at speaking Danish 
- Gunnar did a really great job on organising this


----------



## Shortey (Sep 14, 2010)

- I rock at speaking danish
- I felt sorry for Daniel and Robert, cause they didn't understand anything of what we were saying
- I failed?
- I met Robert Yau and Daniel Sheppard?
- The mosquitos are f-ing annoying?
- Kamelåså?
- JOAR MELLSTRÖM!!!


----------



## ramox (Sep 14, 2010)

- random things is funnier when its in the middle of the night?
- I went to my first competition and wasn't too embarrased about my solves?
- cubers are awesome people?
- norwegians drink a lot of coke?
- the venue was awesome?
- judging Frank on 5x5x5 bld isn't all that boring?
- my worst 2x2 solve was worse than my 3x3 solves?
- its bad to learn OLL-parity on competition day?
- my cube didn't pop when Daniel borrowed it for multi-bld?
- morten told me what a kamelåså is?
- mr Shipyard taught me how to solve clock?
- short people seem to be faster at cubing?
- some stackmats are impossible for me to start/stop?


----------



## Shortey (Sep 14, 2010)

ramox said:


> - norwegians drink a lot of coke?



What are you talking about?


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 15, 2010)

Results : http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lts=All+Results&competitionId=SwedishOpen2010


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone has the 2x2 scramble with a complete layer?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

So this was comp number 6 for me, and my furthest from home. I had an awesome time, so massive thanks to Gunnar and the organistational team, and also everyone else for making it such a great and fun competition.

Did you know...
- Morten loves feet so much
- Henrik is my hero for teaching me magic and master magic
- Daniel Bajer OH solves 
- If Morten is Shortey, then what is Joar?
- I wish I knew CLL for that 2x2 scramble
- Kamelåså?!?!
- 4x4 finals was cursed. Simon 9 parities, Me 8, Rob 7 or 8
- Pyraminx was won with sup-8...hmmm
- Rob likes side events and will become good at everything except bld very soon
- Bld events were odd for me. Safety successes at big cubes, DNFs at single 3bld. Stupid 7/11 at multi. Only one mistake on all 10 cubes that DNFed 
- Feet is hilarious
- Almost everyone beat Frank at OH :confused:
- Speedstacking is more better than taking my 3rd 5bld attempt
- I failed at clock again
- Crazy domino is soooooooo crazy
- Tommy has loads of cool puzzles
- Mosquitos
- My counting OH solves were 32.63, 32.46, 32.49, 31.86, 32.31, 32.69
- 7.08 in 2x2 final 
- I'm coming back sometime


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 15, 2010)

Daniel, I just did 2:04.42 on the 3x3x1, 3x3x2, 3x3x3, 3x3x4 relay, my first and only attempt.

Broke your UWR by 20 seconds and also better than Rob's 2:07 DNF


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 15, 2010)

Heheh, I wonder if sub 1 is possible...

Maybe: 1-8-10-40 splits or something...


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice one Kenneth  I think sub-1 is definitely possible, but would be difficult. I'm not really sure what the fastest people average on 3x3x4 but it must be sub-1 easily. I've ordered a 2x3x3 and 3x3x4 so in a few weeks I'll be able to try and improve


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 15, 2010)

I was sub-40 on 3x3x4. If I remember correctly, my best average of 12 was like 33.xx.


----------



## coinman (Sep 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Let's start the "did you know?"s...
> 
> DYK:
> 
> -what is a Kamelåså?



A file?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-mOy8VUEBk

DYK:
I beat Frank in OH


----------



## Kare (Sep 15, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Anyone has the 2x2 scramble with a complete layer?



R F U' F' U' R' F

5th scramble for one of the groups in the first round.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 15, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Nice one Kenneth  I think sub-1 is definitely possible, but would be difficult. I'm not really sure what the fastest people average on 3x3x4 but it must be sub-1 easily. I've ordered a 2x3x3 and 3x3x4 so in a few weeks I'll be able to try and improve



I have done sub 40 average, but there was a video of some German guy doing a little over 30 in a 3(5) so sub 30 is most possible. I estimate a good NL solve for me in the relay would be something like 5-15-25-35 = 1:20

Ah, I replyed before I read MGTjumpers reply, another sub 40 solver then =)

Algs for Domino and Tower : https://sites.google.com/site/rectangularcuboids/

Edit: The 2x2 scramble, got 2:04 ... if I only was in that group. But of course, it was lucky, I have no lucky solves in 2x2 so far and I like that =)


----------

